# #2 Men's Adventure



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Chasing the Ghost
A federal counter-terrorism expert is assigned to the Boulder, CO police department where he has to assist on a murder investigation. At the same time, home grown terrorists are stirring up trouble. Violence, kinky sex, murder and double-crosses become a staple of Horace Chase's life as he tries to track down the truth, even if it means fighting his own government.

"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your book, Bob!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and *more*, is included in our Forum Decorum. Be sure to read it thoroughly and check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Jenni (Feb 20, 2011)

For a writer that does heavy plot, you certainly know how to write great characters. Horace Chase is one of those characters that just comes alive on the page. I'm drawn to him much like I'm drawn to Neeley from Bodyguard of Lies and Lost Girls.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier.  He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point.  His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan.  Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department.  But enter the body of Rachel Stevens.  Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills.  Appearances can be deceiving.  Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses.  And, of course, refusing.  Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

My first original release direct to eBook. A federal counter-terrorism expert is assigned to the Boulder, CO police department where he has to assist on a murder investigation. At the same time, home grown terrorists are stirring up trouble. Violence, kinky sex, murder and double-crosses become a staple of Horace Chase's life as he tries to track down the truth, even if it means fighting his own government.
"A pulsing technothriller. A nailbiter in the best tradition of adventure fiction." Publishers Weekly.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And still selling at the same pace. Thank you readers.
http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Arclight (Jan 6, 2011)

Will definately be purchasing Duty, Honor Country. Had forgotten about it till I saw it in your signature ad.

Steve


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Kevin Diviness (May 1, 2011)

Good luck with this new eBook, Bob.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.








http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.








http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.








http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.








http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.








http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.








http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.








http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.








http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.








http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.








http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Collin Moshman (Sep 1, 2011)

Great description, looking forward to checking this one out.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## TFI (Dec 17, 2011)

Bob, your books really kicked me over the edge to go ahead and start publishing in the genre.

http://www.amazon.com/Task-Force-Intrepid-Katanga-ebook/dp/B006LLWWLW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1324416919&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.







http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.








http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.








http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.








http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.








http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.








http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.








http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.








http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.








http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.








http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.








http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.








http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.








http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.








http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.








http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.








http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.








http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Roger Cave (May 17, 2012)

Mr Mayer

Loved Eyes of he Hammer, an great read with lots of well written action scenes, solid characters, and some good twists.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Roger-- glad you enjoyed it!
Moving that series forward with Dave Riley being retired.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.








http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.








http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.








http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses.  And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.








http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.








http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.








http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.








http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.








http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Horace Chase, the protagonist of Chasing The Ghost, is a badly damaged soldier. He's been chasing ghosts all his life-- the father he never met who was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, earning Chase an appointment to West Point. His mother who died while he lay wounded in Afghanistan. Now, it looks like he has an easy gig-- Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the Boulder, CO police department. But enter the body of Rachel Stevens. Apparently an upstanding, member of the community with her surgeon husband and million dollar house in the foothills. Appearances can be deceiving. Soon Chase is in over his head, being told to back off by his CIA bosses. And, of course, refusing. Sex, drugs, and death swirl around Chase.








http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Ghost-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003UD816Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------

